# [SOLVED] ps/2 connector keyboard not working



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

i need the drivers/software or whatever to get my ps/2 keyboard working, my USB keyboad broke and i dont see the point in buying a new one if i have a perfectly servicable keyboard lieing around, my PC is a Advent T9207 almost completely stock just 1GB more ram and a 9600gt graphics card, keyboard is a Microsoft Wired Keyboard 500. iv googled the hell out of it but cant find anything


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Try another PS2 keyboard, if another one works, then it is time to buy a new one.


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

i have, borrowed a fresh working one from next door, didnt work


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

Ok Ive had this happen to me before plenty of times

Go into device manager and look for any yellow ! marks.
look under "keyboards" and post whats there in your next post also, 
or if anything is there?


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

nope nothing with any yellow marks and no Keyboards section (there is when i put this USB one in)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

Yes if you use a usb keyboard you will have first have to use a PS2
keyboard to get the driver installed for the usb keyboard one.
Lets not work with the usb one yet until we have straightened out the problem
with the PS2.

Ok go into bios and see that the PS2 keyboard is enabled and while your in there
you might as well check that usb keyboard and mouse are enbaled also.

To enter bios, F1, F2, delete, escape... varies on dif. pc`s.


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 connector keyboard not working*

thanks alot, bios did the trick problem solved  thanks again


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

